# Need some help



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Im starting A demo job this week and could use some help. The job is in Gulf Breeze. Gonna be A weeks worth of work. Will be tearing out sheetrock,bathrooms and hauling trash to the dumpsters. need four guys . I will supply all tools and such.
If you know any labor that wants to make some money just send me A pm with there number. The weather is cool so it wont be too bad as far as heat.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i think big brandon is looking for a job brandy. im jk thats wrong


----------

